# Anybody bought from Weyer Family Loft?



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I keep seeing Weyer Family Loft posting 20 birds every week on pigeonauctions.com. Some are 2011 and some are 2010 birds. He must really have a large operation. He seems to have some good pedigreed breeders, and fairly low prices on his YB's.

Has anyone here dealt with him? Are the birds any good? Why would he be selling 2010 and 2011 birds? Are the 2010 birds the ones that he couldn't sell as young birds?

I just wanted to check and make sure it was on the up and up. Thanks for any input you might have.

-Cal


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I heard that he only breeds from GFL birds. I don't think he races, just breeds and sells birds.He always starts them out low. I know a guy that knows him, said he sells good birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He has a HUGE amount of breeders. I have a bird from him but I have yet to get any babies from it.
http://www.weyerfamilyloft.com/


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought several birds from him last year. He has a lot of the top Ganus bird progeny.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought a hen from him. She does not handle well but bred me some ok birds in 2010. Will see how she breeds this year.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Formidable1 said:


> I bought a hen from him. She does not handle well but bred me some ok birds in 2010. Will see how she breeds this year.


Can you go into a bit more detail about that? I'm not a fan of my boy either. He looks like a small hen.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Can you go into a bit more detail about that? I'm not a fan of my boy either. He looks like a small hen.


The bird I have looks nice now and is from the phantom line. It's keel is very deep. Something that a lot of fanciers does not look for in a bird. If the guys from my club handles her, they would of told me to cull her. Feather wise, she is not smooth and silky. Kinda rough. Was very wild until I confine her and tame her down a little. I kept her because she bred me a bird that I like. Testing her again this year to see if she can throw something good this year. I plan to breed her to one of my great handling cock to see if their results. Hope that helps.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Formidable1 said:


> The bird I have looks nice now and is from the phantom line. It's keel is very deep. Something that a lot of fanciers does not look for in a bird. If the guys from my club handles her, they would of told me to cull her. Feather wise, she is not smooth and silky. Kinda rough. Was very wild until I confine her and tame her down a little. I kept her because she bred me a bird that I like. Testing her again this year to see if she can throw something good this year. I plan to breed her to one of my great handling cock to see if their results. Hope that helps.


Mine is too  His grandfather was The Phantom. Hope she makes some good ones!


----------



## fajaffafa (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think he races, just breeds and sells birds.He always starts them out low. I know a guy that knows him, said he sells good birds.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Well if he don't fly them I don't have no use for them, I wont results when I have to spend my money on a bird not just "paper". birds fly not paper.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I bought a hen from him this year. I'll admit I bought "Paper". She had the blood I wanted and only two generations from well-documented proven stock. For the price, it's as close as I can get to the proven blood I wanted. 

I was a little disappointed in how she handled. I also thought she was a bit skinny. But she's looking good now and just hatched her first round this week. We'll see how she does. Sometimes I think they need a little age on them to truly see how they handle.

One thing I wish Weyer would do is give us any kind of breeding record of his breeding pairs. Have they been successful and breeding breeders? I know I could call him and ask, but . . .


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been watching his auctions for weeks now. I've been tempted by some of the Grandchildren of Kid Kannibaal or Phantom. But I've really been wondering how in the world he can put out that many birds with virtually the same pedigrees. Incredible.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

calzephyr said:


> I keep seeing Weyer Family Loft posting 20 birds every week on pigeonauctions.com.
> 
> Has anyone here dealt with him? Are the birds any good?



Ken Weyer is an honest fancier that breeds from many of Mike Ganus birds. He pairs half-brothers and half-sisters together and full brothers with full sisters to sell inbred breeding stock. 

Here is his website: http://www.weyerfamilyloft.com/

I’ve bought many birds from Ken and have been very happy with them. 

The popular auction site www.pigeonauction.com is owned and operated by the World of Wings, a non-profit organization with the mission of protecting and promoting the rich and diverse history of pigeons. 

There are three ways to sell birds on this site.

1.	You can donate your bird(s) to the World of Wings and you will receive a tax receipt stating the value of the bird(s) you donated. Just like when you donate old clothes or goods to the Salvation Army. 
2.	You can send your birds to the World of Wings and Randy Goodpasture will post them for you for a $30 fee (that price may have risen so call the World of Wings to be sure).
3.	You can post your own birds and should they sell you are charged a sales commission.

Ken advertises in the Racing Pigeon Digest the band numbers and brief description of all the Ganus birds he is breeding from and it fills two pages! I have never met Ken but I have been very happy with the quality of birds I have received from him.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

No doubt - he owns some FANTASTIC blood. I hope my little hen happens to have the right stuff. It's always a gamble when buying unproven stock. But at the price he sells at, it was worth the gamble.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a double-granddaughter of The President from Weyer and was very satisfied with the bird. Very nice hen.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> One thing I wish Weyer would do is give us any kind of breeding record of his breeding pairs. Have they been successful and breeding breeders? I know I could call him and ask, but . . .


As you’ve experienced there are drawbacks to buying a pigeon online sight unseen namely you can’t examine it for its faults or strengths. I always recommend before they buy a pigeon online to make sure you do your homework about the bird and the fancier. The responsibility is on the online buyer to ask questions and for the seller to truthfully answer them.

I’m more than satisfied with the birds I’ve purchased from Ken.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> As you’ve experienced there are drawbacks to buying a pigeon online sight unseen namely you can’t examine it for its faults or strengths. I always recommend before they buy a pigeon online to make sure you do your homework about the bird and the fancier. The responsibility is on the online buyer to ask questions and for the seller to truthfully answer them.
> 
> I’m more than satisfied with the birds I’ve purchased from Ken.


Yup, that one is on me. I didn't make the effort. And I'm not necessarily disappointed, either. Time will tell. She could end up being the best hen in my loft.

But every time I call and ask anyone about their breeding stock, they always say the same thing ("they're great!!" or some version of that). I just come to expect it so I didn't feel like making the effort in this case. I knew the risks. Of course I'd prefer to do it in person, but most of the time that's not a feasible option when you are looking for something specific. In this case, I'm playing the odds. He has a good rep and has bought his birds out of proven, top quality birds. And the price was good.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

*Weyer hen*

So how did you make out with your Weyer hen? What line was she from? I'm considering picking up one of his Phantom line birds.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

GaryWCo said:


> So how did you make out with your Weyer hen? What line was she from? I'm considering picking up one of his Phantom line birds.


I'm not sure if that question is directed at me or others - but I'm happy to report that my Weyer hen has turned out to be one of my best. I have very many club diplomas and champion birds from her.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

its very cool when you read threw the posts and people are happy about the birds they have gotten for a fair price , there is always a risk but its all about learning and if you fly them and they home your birds are good


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It has been a couple of years ago, but I talked to someone who was familiar with him. He is in great financial shape, his main passion is breeding & showing a certain type of dog, and he buys top pigeons to breed & sell. He does not race them, but apparently loves to have them around. His prices are extremely reasonable.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> It has been a couple of years ago, but I talked to someone who was familiar with him. He is in great financial shape, his main passion is breeding & showing a certain type of dog, and he buys top pigeons to breed & sell. He does not race them, but apparently loves to have them around. His prices are extremely reasonable.


I agree - his prices are the best around considering the pedigrees. You just never get to see or hear of any kind of performances from his birds or their babies. But I'm sure happy with what I have from him.


----------

